# Ankona shadow cast in south Texas



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

Has anyone ran a shadow cast in the south Texas flats. 
Lower laguna “ arroyo city “
Im looking to purchase one if anyone wants to sell or has something similar


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m also interested in a eastcape gladesman


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

Or a gheenoe


----------



## ChildsPlayOutdoors (Jun 28, 2021)

You might put these questions in the general forum. I’ve asked similar questions about skiffs and I get a lot of great answers there.


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

ChildsPlayOutdoors said:


> You might put these questions in the general forum. I’ve asked similar questions about skiffs and I get a lot of great answers there.


thank you ..I actually bought for the lower laguna sand flats


----------



## ChildsPlayOutdoors (Jun 28, 2021)

Did you find one and buy it? I’m looking at a Lostmen now and will probably buy it but fish mostly Aransas Pass to the upper Laguna


----------

